# What type of roof is this?



## RooferC (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello gents! I was wondering what type of roof this is and how to go about writing it up in Xactimate? Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## CrimsonCorpse (Jul 17, 2018)

Flat metal roof, though i cannot say Xactimate would work with it.


----------



## jackandjilldfw (Jul 20, 2018)

Are you still needing help with this?


----------



## atlroofman (Nov 23, 2018)

That is a zip rib structural roof panel.


Thank you thank you very much. No applause just money- no applause just money ( sorry inside joke )


----------

